# Feeling down...



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey,
We lost a beloved coral piece today and I'm surprised how attached I was to it and how sad I am. My husband is pretty upset and I don't want to bring it up with him to talk about it. 

It's not that it was worth so much, it was just loved by my girls and us. It was one of my first prized corals, you know?

How do you guys do it? How do you guys handle the loss of your corals when they happen? I kind of lost the momentum now..


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear. 

What exactly was it that you lost? 

Any idea what happened so that it can be prevented in the future?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Sarah 
I know exactly how you feel - unfortunately 
The wind is out of my sails too - or a "holding pattern" at the moment 
It can be a very rewarding but very heartbreaking hobby too

Maybe it's time to use your baby pool coral prize !


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Jiinx said:


> How do you guys do it? How do you guys handle the loss of your corals when they happen? I kind of lost the momentum now..


I blame my wife for it 

don't worry you will get many more to be attached for

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

My corals I'm not incredibly attached to. The fish on the other hand, different story. My clowns have been with me since day one, so going on 9 years or so. I'll be devastated when they go.

I've always told my wife, that if I ever get a tank crash or loose everything to parasites, I'm done with the hobby.


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

*RIP Ralph and Vincent*

So far haven't lost a coral yet (just browned out my sps at first)... knock on wood. But I have to agree with below, the fish are harder for me to lose. So far lost a Copper Band Butterfly and a Powder Blue Tang. They were my favourite fish and I did everything possible to keep them healthy. Both died overnight on Xmas, still can't figure it out... I want to get a Copper Band again, but not ready yet.


----------

